# Calibrating Macbook Pro's  Retina Screen for Photoshop



## nathfromslg (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Recently bought a MBP for my work purposes,started editing photos on it,but I think I have some calibration problem with photoshop and MBP's screen.
Can anyone help me out on how to perfectly calibrate the screen with Photoshop.

Here's a photo I edited on MBP,on my screen it looks color corrected(lil warm) but on mobile and other devices,look kinda greenish.


----------



## timor (Jul 25, 2014)

I can only say, that you have really good looking sister. She is in perfect colours on my, simple screen. No hint of greenish cast.


----------



## nathfromslg (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks,but she's not my sister  , I worked with her fews days back for a 'bridal' shoot.

Is it because I am working on retina display so the end result on other devices isnt looking that 'vibrant' ?

Cause when I look at it,it looks kinda blurred on Mobile Phones and tablet.

Here's another shot from the shoot.





Before and After :


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2014)

Mobile devices don't display colors quite the same way the computers do. I don't know if they ignore color space or what the deal is, but they can be off a bit.
If you're looking from an iPad or an iPhone, there are definitely color shifts.

Go with what you see on your computer, not by what you see on the tablets and phones.

I had a graphic designer send me some mockups in PDF format once and he specifically told me to look from a computer, not from my phone, because of a drastic color difference. I compared the two just for ****s and giggles, and what was a light baby-bluish on my calibrated monitor (the color it was intended to be), was a teal color on my iPhone.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2014)

FWIW, there's no greenish cast when I look from my calibrated crappy Samsung monitor... or when I look from my retina display. :sillysmi:


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2014)

Although, now that I'm looking at my own images on my non-Apple monitor... I finally think I understand why everyone all of a sudden thinks my skin smoothing is too over the top. 

I have a ton of detail on my retina display, but on my sh*tty monitor, the detail isn't as obvious, because... it's not as great of a monitor. :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2014)

i1Display Pro ? Monitor Calibration & Profiled Display | X-Rite

ColorMunki Photo: Software and Hardware solution ? X-Rite ColorMunki Photo

Spyder Colorimeters For Monitor Display Calibration and Software - Datacolor Imaging Solutions


----------



## photog4life (Jul 26, 2014)

Wait is she the bride? Does that mean she's off the market or?  


Colors look fine on my uncalibrated "acer" monitor... What they said above is true though. Colors are nothing alike on mobile displays. Orange on my monitor looks almost peachy on a tablet screen. Calibrate your screen(editing monitors should always be calibrated) and then dont worry about what it looks like on other devices too much. If you are showing it off to clients you can always get one of those spyders that have the ability to calibrate tablets/mobile phones too


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 26, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Can anyone help me out on how to perfectly calibrate the screen with Photoshop.



There is not a specific calibration foe use with photoshop there is just calibration.  



e.rose said:


> Mobile devices don't display colors quite the same way the computers do. I don't know if they ignore color space or what the deal is, but they can be off a bit.
> If you're looking from an iPad or an iPhone, there are definitely color shifts.
> 
> Go with what you see on your computer, not by what you see on the tablets and phones.



The original post never said they were using a tablet or iphone. They said they were using a MacBook Pro. 

But for what it's with tablets and phones DO display things the same way computers do. The display technology used in phones is the pretty much the same technology used in computer screens.  Yes there are color shifts on tablets and phones but there is also color shift on computer monitors. The difference is the operating system of a computer will allow for adjustments and the best way to make these adjustments is via calibration. 



Big Mike said:


> i1Display Pro ? Monitor Calibration & Profiled Display | X-Rite
> 
> ColorMunki Photo: Software and Hardware solution ? X-Rite ColorMunki Photo
> 
> Spyder Colorimeters For Monitor Display Calibration and Software - Datacolor Imaging Solutions



This^^^

You need to get a calibration device to properly calibrate a screen. 

One thing you should know because you are using a laptop is that when you do a calibration it is dependent upon the lighting conditions and angle of the screen. Simply tilting your display will effect the light hit I it and thus effect the calibrations accuracy. Calibrating a laptops screen at home and them moving the laptop will negatively effect the calibration (this is why it would be pointless to calibrate a iPhone or tablet even if you could)


----------



## e.rose (Jul 26, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Hey Guys,
> Recently bought a MBP for my work purposes,started editing photos on it,but I think I have some calibration problem with photoshop and MBP's screen.
> Can anyone help me out on how to perfectly calibrate the screen with Photoshop.
> 
> ...





Light Guru said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me out on how to perfectly calibrate the screen with Photoshop.
> ...



See highlighted text above.

I don't just pull this sh*t out of my a**. 

They said the issue was with mobile devices... which could be either a table or a phone.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 26, 2014)

e.rose said:


> See highlighted text above.
> 
> I don't just pull this sh*t out of my a**.
> 
> They said the issue was with mobile devices... which could be either a table or a phone.



Opps some how I missed that. 

Yes I would never judge a accuracy of an image off of a phone or tablet only off of a calibrated monitor. 

But like I said phones and tablets use the same technology to display colors they just cannot be calibrated to display them accurately, and even if you could calibrate them it would be pointless because you are never going to be able to always use it under the same lighting conditions as it was calibrated under.


----------

